# Flux DL adjustment??



## ViciousVend3tta (Jan 13, 2014)

I just got my Flux DL but I can't seem to find any instructions on how to adjust the highback. Mine didn't come with any manual. Can someone help?

I'll say that these bindings are the light as advertised. Actually, it exceeded my expectations.


----------



## o'sam (Jan 25, 2014)

*Manual*

I also got FLUX DL and love it!
sorry for japanese manual..


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

What are you trying to adjust? Rotation is done via the 3 screw holes on the bottom. Forward lean is adjusted by moving the metal insert on the inside of the highback


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are like the RLs I had. The forward lean is "integrated" with rotating the highback. Meaning you get a little of each but you have to make a compromise. It is those screws on the side that usually are used "just" for rotating the highback, now as you move the highback forward or backwards you can see the angle in the forward lean change.

It's kind of a compromise but it keeps them light and quite frankly you don't need to rotate those highbacks they are flexy.


----------



## ViciousVend3tta (Jan 13, 2014)

O'Sam thanks alot for the pic.

what do the stabilizers(or whatever they are called) do? is there a big difference between the soft and hard ones? Do you guys even use them at all or prefer to ride without them?


----------

